# Segmented Project Planner software



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello everyone…

i've returned finally after an 8 month deployment to the Persian Gulf.

Now that I am home, I can get started on all the projects I dreamed up over those many months away from home. First on my planning board is a segmented vessel. I've got a preliminary drawing I want to go off of, but I would also like to get a bit of software involved since although I am right 98% of the time, the other 3% it is a math problem 

I've done some google searching, and I've seen a couple that are available, but If anyone has used anything out there, and can offer a recommendation and reasons why you chose that particular program, I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks for the help


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Welcome home!

I have been using *WoodTurner Pro* ( http://woodturnerpro.com/ ), and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome home. Glad to see you back safe n sound.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 for WoodTurner Pro. Welcome home!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I am also using woodturner pro and like it a lot and it is reasonably priced. I understand that the have improved it by adding more features since I bought mine.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

First, Thank you for your service. Not that I have ever been, but deployments seem difficult on many levels. Thanks to you and your family for enduring that.

I too, have used Wood turner pro also, it works well, but I have to admit, I have more fun to just "wing it".
Mike


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on the software… I'm going to wing my first one, so depending on how it comes out I'll see how much I am willing to drop a $50 bill on the software. I have a layout I drew up, now I just need to get some time, and wood.


----------

